# 37 Dayton Super Streamline?????  Help



## 55tbird (Nov 27, 2012)

Just picked up this bike today and need the help of you Dayton / Huffman experts. I know the fork, guard and fenders are incorrect. Just want to confirm the model. This looks alot like the model 2 and model 2E on pages 29 and 30 of the "Huffman" book. I think it needs the crows beak or mesh chainguard?? In one of the pictures there is a bump out that seems to be for the front of the chainguard. What are your thoughts?? If anyone can help with the correct truss rod fork or fenders please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!  Mike 920-980-5218   michaelmech@hotmail.com


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonderful acquisition.  
 Can't say I'm not envious.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 27, 2012)

HI, great find! the bump is what's left of the front chain guard mount. this makes your bike either a Safety Streamline, or an early Super Streamline. the early Super was designated the D-44 for the basic one and D-44K for the fully equipped. the differences between the D-44 and the later '37 Model 2 are the chain guard mount, and the rear end. on the Model 2 the extensions go to the fender and stop and there is a strap that is riveted to the fender that plugs in to the extensions. on the Safety and D-44 the extensions go all the way around the rear of the bike and is one piece forming a loop. there's a lot to these and luckily there are a few people here who've had, or have these. go slowly, and be patient, parts are hard to find and take some time.


----------



## npence (Nov 27, 2012)

Very sweet bike mike. Is there any holes in the frame for wires to be ran. That notch in frame is for the chain guard front mount. I'm working on my 36 super streamline and finally have all the parts and ready for paint. the fork it is a very tough fork to find so is all the other correct parts.  I have an extra 36 safety. Looks similar to mind so might be a late 36. Here is my project


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Where did you find that?  I've been looking for one for some time!


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 27, 2012)

*Picker find*

A local picker found it for me in WI. He almost passed on it thinking it was a girls bike hanging from the rafters. Told me on the phone he thought he found a bluebird. I was still pleasantly surprised with this find when he sent a picture.It still has a 1983 license sticker on it.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder what color is lurking under all that blue paint........great find, in my books that beats a Bluebird any day of the week!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mike,
   If Scott hasn't already PMd you could you please provide the serial # so he can add it to the database? I'm hoping to finally get my '37 Dayton SS together by spring. First pic is what I started with second is the bare frame prior to priming. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2012)

nice bike and rare too.  bet those fenders might be a tough one to find.  you might have to make them from scratch.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Reference......*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2012)

npence said:


> Very sweet bike mike. Is there any holes in the frame for wires to be ran. That notch in frame is for the chain guard front mount. I'm working on my 36 super streamline and finally have all the parts and ready for paint. the fork it is a very tough fork to find so is all the other correct parts.  I have an extra 36 safety. Looks similar to mind so might be a late 36. Here is my project




Nate,
The saddle on your bike is exactly like the one that came with the Copake bike, and I've been trying to detirmine if it is correct for a 38 model Streamline.
It looks early to me, like it would've come on a 36 model, but those saddles are slightly different than the ones that you and I have.
Do you know what the story is on our type of Tornado spring saddles?

Oh, By the way!
Super sweet find, 55tbird. Now you're in for it!  These things are totally addicting. Fortunately, you've got a great community of very knowledgable enthusiasts who will be able to help you immensely.


----------



## npence (Nov 27, 2012)

From what I have researched the 36 the bolt goes on the bottom of the spring and was skirted top. 37 had the flat spring steel with the tornado spring attached to it like what John made. And 38 is the ones we have with that bolt into the side of the spring. But I'm no tornado spring seat expert just what I have found to be true.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 27, 2012)

since everyone's posting photos here's one of the latest of one of mine. it's coming along slowly. the other is a tankless '37 Model 2, but it's just a pile of parts so far.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2012)

npence said:


> From what I have researched the 36 the bolt goes on the bottom of the spring and was skirted top. 37 had the flat spring steel with the tornado spring attached to it like what John made. And 38 is the ones we have with that bolt into the side of the spring. But I'm no tornado spring seat expert just what I have found to be true.




Thanks, for the info, Nate.
I have been puzzled, because my bike came with that 38 style Tornado spring seat, which seemed to contradict what the catalog spec sheet for 1938 calls out for. ( Mesinger B1)
I had not seen another 38 style Tornado spring seat until you posted your picture tonight.
Now I'm thinking that it may be the correct seat after all. It's just odd that the only catalog photo of a curved downtube streamline frame, shows the bike with the very common Mesinger B1.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 28, 2012)

Did I forget to mention your bike is a 1936? You'll need the fork with the pinch at the top. if you go with the Safety (technically I think you'll find the seat tube height and diameter make yours a Safety) you need the one without the trussrod stanchions, if you go for the Model 44, you'll need the one with them. before you get to into gathering parts, you need to study the differences in each year and model so you get the right parts. when I got my first one I spent quite a bit on the wrong parts for my project. this has come in very handy for other peoples projects but I had to almost start over.
ask questions, I'll answer as best I can. I've been told I don't know everything, but I'm what you have available.
make a list of the parts you need and collect photos of them so you can watch for them on ebay.
you and Nate may want to coordinate, you'll be looking for many of the same parts, you can help each other.
unfortunately I have been letting go of many of my uncommitted parts for these, I don't have too much left.
to start with you'll need the long chain guard, the fork with the pinch at the crown, the fenders are model specific, the Safety takes both special fenders, the Model 44 takes the special rear and a deep MacCauley front. I think Nate may have the front fender but it's missing the braces. you'll need a '36 style tornado seat.

For reference here are a couple photos of the two different models you could kinda go for with that frame. the 1937 frames are different even from these. if I'm not mistaken there are 7 variants on the Streamline frames, which is amazing considering they only made them for roughly 3 years. First a Safety Streamline, next a D-44 Super Streamline. Both 1936 models. your frame is like the Safety frame, and almost like the Super frame.










55tbird said:


> Just picked up this bike today and need the help of you Dayton / Huffman experts. I know the fork, guard and fenders are incorrect. Just want to confirm the model. This looks alot like the model 2 and model 2E on pages 29 and 30 of the "Huffman" book. I think it needs the crows beak or mesh chainguard?? In one of the pictures there is a bump out that seems to be for the front of the chainguard. What are your thoughts?? If anyone can help with the correct truss rod fork or fenders please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help!  Mike 920-980-5218   michaelmech@hotmail.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Going back to the serial number thing it might be interesting to see how close/far the serial #s are to each other. Could both you and Nate provide these? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 28, 2012)

*Thank you!!*

Many thanks to all of you for sharing your technical knowledge and expertise!!! Wow, what a helpful group of hobbyists! My serial number is #89605. The hunt has already begun for these hard to find parts. Wish me luck and feel free to call if you care to part or trade for some of these missing parts.  Mike


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 29, 2012)

*36 Safety Streamline Confirmation*

Scott, You were right on with your analysis of my bike. After finally having a chance to tear it down this morning I did find the holes leading to the stem in front and a hole that would go to the battery box in the rear. The wiring must run inside the lower bar. I think I could possibly fabricate the battery box, but does anyone out there have the light?? Thanks for your help!!  Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mike,
    I believe that light is unique to this bike, as is the rear fender (*note badge goes on rear fender above battery box)  and chainguard. You might luck out on the chainguard--talk to Scott S. The seat is another tough part as it is on all the Streamline bikes (apparently each year had a different variation of the tornado spring Mesinger). The '36 seat has a wire chassis and a skirted top--look at pics of Ronalds '37 National (it has a '36 seat on it). A beautiful bike when done but you're in for some time and $$$ on this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2012)

someone once told me that all of the frames are drilled for the wiring whether they had the light or not. I've had no actual verification. as for finding the parts, they'll be hard. a few reproductions were made but even they're super scarce. the key word on this is going to be patience. also as far as I know, the girls head tube is the same length as the boys so a light housing from either will work. really you and Nate should get together and find someone with a real one that needs paint anyway and comission a few reproductions to be made. they won't be cheap but in the end the bikes deserve them. some of the sheet metal parts will, as you say, be easier to make. whatever you do don't alter your frame!


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 29, 2012)

You guys are killing me with this thread.  Someone please sell me a Super Streamline!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Sahweet find! Wow! These are on my "bucket list" to find, oh and welcome to the "Hard to Find Dayton/Huffman Parts Club!". Good luck!


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a fork and sprocket for that.


----------

